# Wo ist der M 1800?



## Stefco (13. März 2011)

Also habe mir das Radon Slide 8.0 140 gekauft, absolutes hammer bike, mir kommen jeden tag die freuden tränen wenn ich es sehe. Aber was mich richtig ankotzt und wo ich mich verarscht fühle ist das ich nen DT-Swiss X 1800 LRS habe und keinen DT-Swiss M1800. Was ist da los?


----------



## Bench (13. März 2011)

wurde schon im Slide Thread geschrieben.

dafür hast du zB das X.0 statt des beschriebenen X.9 Schaltwerk, und die RLC Gabel statt der RL.

Ich denke die jetzt beschriebene Austattung wird mit den "echten" 2011er Modellen ausgeliefert, und die jetzigen Foreseason sind Vorserienmodelle.
Wenn dich der LRS so stört, verkauf den X1800 und hol dir nen Veltec V-Two oder ZTR Flow. Kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accucore (14. März 2011)

Mich würde es auch ärgen, und sogar richtig! 
Man sollte schon die Ausstattung einhalten mit der das Rad angeboten wird! Wie wäre es denn wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst und plötzlich einen anderen Motor bekommst als du wolltest? Dafür dann Alu Felgen statt Stahl?! Naja..


----------



## dc82 (21. März 2011)

Hallo!

Gibt es hier schon Neuigkeiten, hat vielleicht jemand schon mit Radon darüber gesprochen?
Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt erfreut dass die beschriebene Ausstattung nicht mit der gelieferten überein stimmt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. März 2011)

Uns ist leider ein redaktioneller Fehler auf der HP unterlaufen, wie schon von Bench vermutet, wurden die Specs des 2011er Serienmodells online gestellt und nicht die des Foreseason Modells.

Das umfasst dann folgenden Unterschiede, hat aber überwiegend Vorteile für den Käufer:

- DT X1800 anstatt des M1800
- SRAM XO Schaltwerk anstatt X9
- FOX RLC Fit anstatt RL open bath
- Kassette SRAM PG 1070 anstatt PG 1050
- Kette SRAM PC 1070 anstatt PC 1050

Euer RADON Team


----------



## greg12 (22. März 2011)

wo der vorteil des x1800 liegen soll wird wohl für immer unbeantwortet bleiben. aber wie's aussieht hat radon zumindest diese eine angabe auf der homepage geändert. die anderen angaben sind nach wie vor nicht der ausstattung entsprechend. schade schade das es nicht möglich ist die paar angaben und ausstattungsdetails richtig zu stellen.
da schein die konkurrenz deutlich weiter und lernfähiger zu sein.


----------



## Oshiki (22. März 2011)

Der Laufradsatz ist leider ein Grund das Slide nicht zu kaufen, weil 2,4er Reifen auf der Felge mehr als Grenzwertig sind. 
Die X1800 passen eher zum Stage als zum Slide. Da schaut man sich lieber beim Wettbewerb um - schade.


----------



## Bench (22. März 2011)

bei einem Verkauf von neuwertigem X1800 und Kauf von Veltec V-Two (günstiger AM-LRS) wird wohl eher sogar noch ein Gewinn drin sein 

da stören mich die offene Zugverlegung am Rahmen viel mehr. Radon sollte auf Zugerlegung im Rahmen setzen. Dass das nicht teurer ist, zeigt Canyon deutlich.


----------



## Markusso (22. März 2011)

Stört Dich das soo extrem?


----------



## Bench (23. März 2011)

nicht extrem, aber schon etwas^^
da stÃ¶ren mich die weiÃen Gabeln bei Canyon mehr 

mit freuden habe ich grade festgestellt, dass das Slide 7.0 dem Foreseason 8.0 sehr Ã¤hnelt, aber nicht 2299 kostet sondern "nur" 1999. 
Sind zwar ein paar schlechtere Teile verbaut, stÃ¶rt mich aber garnicht. nur sollte man schonmal rund 60â¬ mehr einplanen fÃ¼r vernÃ¼nftige Bremsscheiben und BelÃ¤ge von Swissstop/Koolstop, dann sind die Formula RX ja vielleicht garnicht so schlecht. In dem Zuge kann man ja gleich auf 203/203 umrÃ¼sten 


schon komisch, bei den Stage und SlideED160 ist der Schaltzug unter der Kettenstrebe laut Foto geschlossen verlegt. Warum geht das bei den SlideAM140 nicht???


----------



## Bench (23. März 2011)

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, das Foreseason 8.0 direkt mit dem 7.0 zu vergleichen, da auf der Site ja die Möglichkeit eines direkten Vergleiches fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dc82 (23. März 2011)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht so schlimm, da ja Gabel, Schaltwerk, Kasette und Kette besser sind. Einzig und allein das maximale Gewicht für den X1800 lässt mich ein wenig nachdenken, da ich mit Ausrüstung knapp 100kg aufs Bike bringen werde und der X1800 nur auf 90kg (und maximal 2,25" Reifendimension) ausgelegt ist.
Was sagt ihr - lieber wie von Bench angedacht/empfohlen auf einen anderen LRS umsteigen oder ist das zu vernachlässigen?
Aja, in den Park werd ich sicher nicht gehen mit meinem Slide 8.0 FS.
Danke für eure Tipps.

PS: Oder würde es sich auch auszahlen die X1800 mit anderen (schmäleren) Reifen eher für gemütliche und "einfache" Ausfahrten (keine Trails) zu verwenden und einen kompletten 2. LRS (Veltec V-Two evt) für die wilderen Fahrten anzuschaffen?


----------



## donprogrammo (23. März 2011)

Es macht immer sinn breitere Reifen zu fahren, das Gerücht, dass schmalere besser rollen ist ja schon lange überholt


----------



## dc82 (23. März 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Es macht immer sinn breitere Reifen zu fahren, das Gerücht, dass schmalere besser rollen ist ja schon lange überholt



Dein Kommentar ist zwar jetzt off topic, aber ich möcht trotzdem kurz drauf eingehen.
Die Reifenwahl hängt meiner Meinung ab 1. vom Fahrstil und 2. vor allem vom Untergrund.
Schmälere Reifen haben weniger Gewicht und weniger Rollwiderstand (aber auch weniger Traktion). Es gibt sicher genug Umstände bei denen schmälere Reifen einfach die bessere Wahl sind.

Jetzt aber wieder zum Thema.
In meinem Fall überschreite ich 2 Kenngrößen von den X1800 - nämlich das maximale Fahrergewicht (>90kg) und die maximale Reifendimension (2,4" statt 2,25").
Ich glaube es wird Gründe für diese Grenzen geben - daher meine Frage ob es eurer Erfahrung/Meinung nach in jedem Terrain unbedenklich ist, oder ob man für schwieriges Terrain (Trails, Wurzeln, etc) zur Sicherheit einen anderen LRS nehmen sollte.


----------



## donprogrammo (23. März 2011)

Schmalere Reifen haben eben kein geringeren Rollwiederstand, zumindest nicht abseits der perfekt asphaltierten Straße.

Daher macht mein Kommentar schon sinn, denn ein LRS reich, einfach immer die breiten Reifen fahren, da schmale nur für Starßenräder Sinn machen.

Und weil mir das ja wieder keiner glauben wird, da wir ja shcon immer wissen, schmale Reifen Rollen besser, 26" Mountainbikes sind besser und die Erde ist eine Pizza, hier ein Artikel aus der Bike, man beachte Seite 12, wo genau das Thema der Reifenbreite behandelt wird. http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=3961


----------



## dc82 (23. März 2011)

Danke, interessanter Artikel - Profil und Luftdruck sind also die treibende Kraft. Und das im schwierigen Gelände wie Wiese breitere Reifen besser sind war mir klar.

Trotzdem geht es mir hier nur darum, ob man die X1800 mit 100kg und 2,4" ohne Probleme in jedem Gelände verwenden kann ohne dass man sich Sorgen machen muss ob die Laufräder halten, oder der Reifen von der Felge springt.


----------



## Bench (23. März 2011)

Mit entsprechendem Luftdruck wird der 2.4er auf dem X1800 auch halten 

Im Endeffekt bleibt es deine Entscheidung, aber ich würde das Bike erstmal in der Werkskombi einige km fahren, bevor ich eine Entscheidung treffen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (23. März 2011)

ich will hier nicht als radon nörgler auftreten, eig sind die bikes ja wirklich gut, aber ich verstehe so einiges nicht. mag sein, dass ich laie bin, aber was trotzdem frage ich mich:

warum radon sich bei der zugverlegung nicht en weng mehr mühe gibt
warum radon so oft die nervige rx verbaut. allein wegen der bremse würde ich mir ein bike nicht zulegen.
beim stage die x statt der m felgen kapier ich auch nicht.

und: ich finde radon macht keinen guten eindruck bei der einführung der neuen modelle. alles kommt so scheibchenweise auf die homepage, keine gute synchro mit dem hs bike shop usw ^^

wenn das irgendwann mal wird, kaufe ich mir wieder ein radon .. der service muss natürlich bis dahin auch stimmen


----------



## greg12 (25. März 2011)

auch bei der oben angeführten tabelle scheint mit dem gesamtgewicht des slide 7 etwas nicht zu stimmen.
schwerer sind vorbau, lenker, sattel, bremsen und reifen und dennoch liegt das gesamtgewicht 200g unter dem 8 foreseason??
wie geht das, ich checks nicht??


----------



## Bench (25. März 2011)

kA mit den Gewichten, aber vllt wurde beim Foreseason ein 18" gewogen und beim 7.0 ein 16"?


----------

